# I am attempting to scale up an A/FX Porsche 917



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Progress thus far.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

now THAT is pretty cool.
surely it will look perfect when done. 
I'll be checking back


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks1It should be interesting!


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

R/C carpet racer?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

A really big slot car????


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Could be!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

put on the front scoop


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

That is looking fine..... keep the pics coming.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Will do!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Put on the rear deck blisters.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Made and installed the rear valence with louvers.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very cool, is this for an 1/10 scale RC car?

Keep posting pics

Boosted


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Not sure of the scale but i am thinking of getting an R/C chassis for it.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Painted it silver prior to painting it white.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pretty darn good likeness
congrats
who is gonna scale up some decals for ya?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

No decals!I intend to cut stencils and airbrush the red RC Cola graphics as well as the stripes and Porsche+Audi call outs.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Krazy Kool...


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

How do you like this?


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

That is one good looking body.......


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very convincing.
simple but detailed enough to tell what it is.
nice RC there too by the way


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great Job, That will look great on an RC car, Again very nice looking body.

Boosted


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well I am using the slot car as a guide and am attempting to duplicate it it .


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I had to hand paint the stripes.Not perfect but I will touch them up until I get them as good as I can.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

that thing is looking so cool.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes !it is looking like a success !


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Just watch out for that wall....



They Hurt!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes!I do not want it to get damaged!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, that looks awesome!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Indeed!it looks very similar to the A/fx Porsche!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I wouldn't put any running chassis under it, one little accident and all your work will explode. I would have it on display somewhere in my house.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes it would not do to wreck it!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Added black pin stripe decals and a clear coat of Future.


----------

